# catfish around cincinnati



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hi i was wondering where and how to catch some nice shovels and blues out of the ohio river. last week i managed to get out around the baseball stadium and caught a 14lb channel.... (huge fish for a channel) but no luck oherwise.thanks
Dave


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey CatKing....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Where you were at should have worked.Cut or live bait works well sometimes


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You don't catch big ones all the time and that *IS a huge* channelcat. It wasn't a bluecat was it  . The blues are becoming much more common all up thru the Markland pool, they used to be predominant in the lower reaches towards Indiana but are caught thru out the entire pool.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a couple of weeks ago I went out of Schmidt and we put three 10# Channels in the boat, they are getting bigger in that area. A 14# is a dandy channel, great job.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey thanks for the info guys... yea i know 14 lbs seems pretty big for a channel and yea i am for sure that it was a channel, i have fished for cats my entire life. it had the body of a 10 lber but had an incredible girth. i weighed the fish and was kinda shocked....anyways... putting in a scmidt... are there any chances of catching some shovels and blues?


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

There are some nice ones in that area. I got pictures of a few channels (and yes they are channels......lol) that were 15-21 pounds. Some of you might remember when I got the 21 pound channel I posted it on GFO. I know some other real good bank spots in that area. PM me if interrested.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Any spot's a good spot if you catch fish. I know there's some great fish caught in the downtown area but you don't catch them everytime out. Not anymore anyway...I know I had some spots that I could almost count on & they are like a desert now, no fish. Always have to keep looking.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Any spots a good spot ha ha jim u are active on here all of a sudden u must be important


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

PM me,I put in at the stadium quite a bit and can give you some spots to check.Do you C&R ?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure..... 


> Any spot's a good spot *if you catch fish*.


  
I'm one of the new sheriffs in Dodge now *LOL* 
Think of all our good spots that don't catch fish.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

hey catfishing fool.......... whats PM ?? im new at this forum stuff... and i definately catch and release...........its stupid to keep big catfish.......!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Private messaging


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Click on the person's name, it will give you several options, you can send a Private Message that way.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Can i see a badge


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's right there, behind your friend's shoulder. I was letting you borrow it


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You are one pretty........shut your mouth!!! (from the song Shaft)  
Hey, I'm getting hungry thinking of your grilling expertise. Looking for you picture I see you at Tanners on the grill...yummy !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I see no badge. If i have a grill out again you will be the first one invited if you can get a river pass Ha Ha 

Jim i want you to know i feel much better that youre the new boss in town. 

Now if you can just get the tug operators off my ***


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is...


----------

